# ncps parking management



## giblet (23 Sep 2008)

Hi everyone,

I live in The Island apartments in chapelizod and got clamped by NCPS and cost 120€ to get released. I am interested to know what people think about this charge. The visitor area in the complex is relatively quiet and I find this charge out of proportion with the "crime" commited. Similar to doing life for shoplifting 

I think approx €30 - €40 euro is more than enough to serve as a deterent. It will give you a slap on the wrist and for plenty of people who just didnt see the parking signs it will just be a lesson learned without a bitter taste of being screwed. 

Last year the fee was €90, I have no idea why the "crime" is €30 more serious this year ! 

Also I would like to know how much revenue is being generated by this company in my complex. Have I got the right to contact NCPS and get these figures ?

Ideally I would eventually like to lobby the management company to change the contract with NCPS or to end the contract altogether.

any comments/advice appreciated


----------



## ontour (23 Sep 2008)

To charge a fee of €30-40, it is likely that the management company would need to subsidise the offender to cover the charges of NCPS.  The offender ends up paying for monitoring of parking, the clamping of their vehicle and the unclamping of their vehicle.

Of the management companies I know, an annual fee is paid to the clampers and the clampers retain all of the unclamping charge.


----------



## dem_syhp (23 Sep 2008)

I'm amazed that the visitor parking is not busy - it's incredibly difficult to get a spot in the village and a lot worse since the island/weir were built.

In the complex I live in it is people who have two cars and abuse the spots claim that it's easy to get a visitors spot.  However, when I've visitors, it's not so easy!  

Parking in the village is likely to get worse when the road works are finished in the village.  I believe that there will be paid and display parking.  In addition, there will be far fewer spots available.  If you count the number of properties, without off street parking (I'm not including apt's here - they "should" all have sufficient in their grounds), versus the number of spots, there is a large discrepancy.

However, if the visitor parking is under utilised in your complex, absolutely do what you can to improve it as it would help the village.  Your management company should be able to get the data from NCPS, I'm pretty sure that we got it for our complex.


----------



## shesells (23 Sep 2008)

What time were you unclamped? our clampers charge €30 extra between 10pm and 8am bringing the fee up from €90 to €120.


----------



## rmelly (24 Sep 2008)

giblet said:


> I think approx €30 - €40 euro is more than enough to serve as a deterent. It will give you a slap on the wrist and for plenty of people who just didnt see the parking signs


 
I'm always suspicious of people claiming they didn't see the signs - it's the first thing anyone says, even if the sign is a 20 ft neon sign right in front of them...

€30 - 40 isn't a deterrant.


----------



## Gondola (24 Sep 2008)

When I pass by the 'Visitor' parking spaces in the Island in the evening, all available spaces are invariably taken. It seems to me that those visitor spaces are used by people who live in the complex and prefer to have their car ready to go to work in the morning, rather than have to go and collect the vehicle from the underground car park.

I have noticed that the parking situation in the village is becoming very tight with the works in the Village, maybe you can enquire and see if there is parking space available to buy or rent in the underground parking lot?

I also am sure that management companies pay for the supervision of parking areas (NCPS or other companies). I am sure the service is not cheap as it must be quite difficult to deal with people who are being clamped.


----------



## giblet (24 Sep 2008)

Thanks guys, I have a space down below but got clamped when I was removing stuff from apartment and needed the car to be nearby. :-(

I just feel 120€ is overkill for an internal visitor carpark and perhaps there is some profiteering. Especially if we are already paying a large annual fee to NCPS.

I will inquire about the fee, it should be in the statements that the management company sends out.


----------



## DeadParrot (20 Oct 2009)

Hey all, 1st time poster, long time lurker
Sorry to bump an old thread but it's relevant to my needs.
Myself and the gf just moved into the Weir in Chapelizod and have no parking, at an extra €30k or so for the space, I dont blame the owner for not getting it.
However, it appears all of main st is going Pay and display and am wondering how would I get underground parking.
I had a wander around the car space under my building and there is a ton of empty spaces.


----------

